# I'm starving! Any good recipes out there?



## Cinna (Apr 23, 2004)

Okay, I can't seem to find anything I can eat. I'm on a strict bland diet, plus, I'm a vegetarian and dairy products make me sick. I was just wondering if there were any good recipes out there that could be somewhat easy to make so I could have for dinner, lunch at school and even snacks!I have IBS with C.. if that makes any difference?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Here is a website for IBS friendly foods ../diet/heathercook...ather_cooks.asp Heather is really nice; she sometimes visits this BB as well.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Here is a recipe for a Tofu Smoothie. This has helped get some calories into me during times when I can't eat well:12 oz. soft tofu1 1/2 cup soy milk2 bananas, sliced1/2 cup strawberries or other fruit1/2 cup canned peaches, drainedPlace all ingredients in blender and process till smooth. Add ice cubes and process again if smoothie is too thick for your taste.


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

Or use frozen (cheaper) fruits. Mine is a banana, frozen peaches or strawberries and soy milk. Thick and filling!


----------



## Muggle (Apr 23, 2004)

I've just started an elimination diet so no wheat or dairy for me.. (plus lots of other things too)I have had problems finding savory things to snack on and have just invented a recipe that is delicious and quick:Rice cakes and dip2-3 rice cakes2 tbsp soya yoghurt (plain)1 tbsp tomato puree1/4 tsp garlic pureetsp mixed herbsMix wet ingredients, add herbs and dip rice cakes in for a great TV snack.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe you can eat these cereals in a soy milk. http://www.zoefoods.com/zoe_info/products/cc_clusters.htm


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

oh,i'm not sure about this one.I think the fruit sweetener can cause problems.


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Here's something simple and safe.1. Make a batch of beef broth on the stove using boulion or actual broth.2. Scramble an egg or two and pour it in the broth, letting it boil for a couple minutes.It's a nice little pick me up.


----------



## Oak (May 31, 2004)

plus, I'm a vegetarian and dairy products make me sick. me too


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I am not a vegetarian but eggs and dairy don't agree with me. Fruit and some veggies cause gas. Corn is a no no but I seem to do OK with wheat. Altho they say wheat( any grain) is something no one should eat.So I guess it is beef broth and green beans and rice.







I just ate a 5 oz. can of chicken breast in water. Added honey mustard so I could choke it down. My dog is hoping I don't eat it all.







Life stinks


----------

